

Interview with Andrew Tanenbaum - bmichel
http://linuxfr.org/nodes/88229/comments/1291183

======
giis
> Linux "succeeded" because BSD was frozen out of the market > by AT&T at a
> crucial time. That's just dumb luck.

I disagree,simply one can't label Linux's success as "just dumb luck".

